# Aftermarket controller



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So when I lost my wiper linkage last week I ran our '16 with a SnowEx whatever and that stupid, idiotic joystick controller.

#1 Up and down are backasswards.
#2 Why does a single movement give you 2 possible functions to the plow? When I push it one direction, I expect it to go in or out. Not have to remember the last function it performed and then have to hit it once or twice to make it do the opposite? 
#3 The movement in the joystick is too close together. Try to make the wings go out or in and the plow angles. 
#4 It takes far too long to go into "Float". It's at least 3 seconds if not 4.

I don't know if the idiots that design these things think this is just like a video game controller or something (although I'm pretty sure video game controller buttons only do 1 thing every time you hit it) but it is stupid, annoying and not the least bit user friendly.

So, does anyone know of a company that either builds aftermarket controllers or will build one for me similar to the old shoebox from Blizzard? I don't want to go broke, but am willing to pay a reasonable amount for a controller that my operators actually like. I have yet to have anyone say "Dang, that's an awesome controller that's easy to use".

Or maybe since it's multiplex, DD could make it programmable?

@John Murphy ???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

you should be able to turn on the "one touch float" I would believe. It is an option on the other Douglas Dynamic products.

Bump down and it is in float.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So when I lost my wiper linkage last week I ran our '16 with a SnowEx whatever and that stupid, idiotic joystick controller.
> 
> #1 Up and down are backasswards.
> #2 Why does a single movement give you 2 possible functions to the plow? When I push it one direction, I expect it to go in or out. Not have to remember the last function it performed and then have to hit it once or twice to make it do the opposite?
> ...


#1, it's backwards only to you "heavy equipment" people. It's consistent with every other electric plow control.

#2, "The button will default to wing out the first time you press it after having pressed any other button." Not sure who decided that was user-friendly, but that was the explanation I was given. The other explanation was that it eliminates the need the need to push multiple buttons as on the BOSS controller.

#3, Can't help you with that either.

#4, http://library.fisherplows.com/pdfs/43227.00_091512.pdf
Page 7 addresses the one-touch float as mentioned by Phil

I have never used it, by Stork's does make an AM controller with separate buttons. It's pretty busy looking and a bit sketchy looking build wise, but can't say I've ever heard of anyone using it.

https://www.storksplows.com/afterma...eld-control-4-pin-white-plug-29800-29600.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> #1, it's backwards only to you "heavy equipment" people. It's consistent with every other electric plow control.


There isn't another piece of equipment in the world that works the way plow controllers do. Heavy equipment, fork lifts, you name it. Forward is down, back is up. A lot of plow controllers over the year are and have been wrong.



cwren2472 said:


> #2, "The button will default to wing out the first time you press it after having pressed any other button." Not sure who decided that was user-friendly, but that was the explanation I was given. The other explanation was that it eliminates the need the need to push multiple buttons as on the BOSS controller.


Shoe box from Blizzard is positive reaction. It does the same thing every time you push a button or move the joystick in a certain direction.

No guessing involved.

No delay in the brain or module so you when you hit it twice because you think you remembered what you did last it does the opposite because of some stupid delay.

Multiple buttons laid out in a user friendly manner give you a positive reaction every single time you push them. It flat out does not make sense and is anything but user friendly. Obviously whoever thought this was a neato idea has never spent any time in a truck plowing, much less 12 hours in a truck plowing, much less 12 hours night after night after night after night plowing. It is stupid.

Not directed at you, but does hitting a key on your keyboard twice input a different command? Your mouse? Your calculator? Phone? Remote? Firearm? Just think how cool it would be if I pulled the trigger on my .45 and it would suck the bullet back in...sounds stupid doesn't it? If I tap the brake pedal twice does it unlock the brakes? Or increase my speed? Because that's what happens with some of the functions on these controllers. Again, sounds stupid, because it is stupid.



cwren2472 said:


> #4, http://library.fisherplows.com/pdfs/43227.00_091512.pdf
> Page 7 addresses the one-touch float as mentioned by Phil


I'll have to do some checking.



cwren2472 said:


> I have never used it, by Stork's does make an AM controller with separate buttons. It's pretty busy looking and a bit sketchy looking build wise, but can't say I've ever heard of anyone using it.
> 
> https://www.storksplows.com/afterma...eld-control-4-pin-white-plug-29800-29600.html


Thanks, but Fishsticks are out of the question. I am one of those "heavy equipment" guys that expects my plow and salt controllers to be in the same exact place every time I reach for it. Just like my shifter is, my steering wheel is, my heater controls are, my radio controls, my wiper controls, gas pedal, brake pedal, window switches, mirror switches, seat switches, etc.

Again, when I put it like that, it sounds pretty stupid to have controllers that can be all over the cab.

All I ask for is a controller that I can mount semi-permanently. When I push a button or joystick in one direction, it does the same thing every time.

If plow manufacturers are asking actual users and this is the input they are receiving, I'd like to have a chat with some of these users. Over 30 years of experience shows to me these controllers are not user friendly and make no sense.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe you need to modify a boss joystick like you did the lights. Put rocker switch on the joystick for up and down float, forward and back can be extend retract. And a separate button for each side individually. Seems easy enough. Disclaimer...I am no engineer, I just play one in my own mind.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe you need to modify a boss joystick like you did the lights. Put rocker switch on the joystick for up and down float, forward and back can be extend retract. And a separate button for each side individually. Seems easy enough. Disclaimer...I am no engineer, I just play one in my own mind.


Because of the difference in the way the valves switch, there is not easy way to achieve that


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

So I think what you are saying is that you wish you had this controller for your SnowEx


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Or perhaps


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like that Smooth Stop\Soft Stop is activated as well. Another stupid, worthless "option".

Reduced shock to the hydraulic system? Increased hose and valve life? Who comes up with this crap. Hoses don't go bad from "Harsh Stop\Hard Stop". They wear through or crack from being exposed to the elements. What a load of bovine excrement. 

I was wondering why the plow kept moving AFTER I released the joystick. I wasn't even aware of these ridiculous features. It appeared like I had air in the system. 

How many loaders, graders, excavators, forklifts, dozers, etc, etc, etc, etc have stupid crap like this? Who would even ask for something as ridiculous as this? When I let go of the joystick, I expect the plow to stop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> So I think what you are saying is that you wish you had this controller for your SnowEx
> 
> View attachment 190621


No...this:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Because of the difference in the way the valves switch, there is not easy way to achieve that


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...this:


That there is the Jitterbug of plow controllers...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Because of the difference in the way the valves switch, there is not easy way to achieve that


What does this mean?

Are the valves not controlled by solenoids, so when power is applied, it opens and a certain function occurs and when power is stopped, that function stops?

The problem occurs with multiplex wiring. Not the way valves activate and deactivate.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Are the valves not controlled by solenoids, so when power is applied, it opens and a certain function occurs and when power is stopped, that function stops?
> 
> The problem occurs with multiplex wiring. Not the way valves activate and deactivate.


This diagram shows how the valves switch on a DD V

BOSS does the same number of functions with 6 valves that are used in totally different combinations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> This diagram shows how the valves switch on a DD V


Makes perfect sense...why use 8 valves when you can use 12!?!?

Why use 10 words when you can use 1,000?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The complicate matters further, the BOSS V can get by with fewer valves because the cylinders are spring retract single acting. 

The closest equivalent to your plow is the BOSS EXT which uses a combination of direct valve control mixed with multiplexing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I mean really, less programming, reduced costs for manufacturing, reduced maintenance due to fewer parts, fewer things to go wrong. 

Is there a chance that Toro owns DD?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Military grade engineers is what you need...

http://www.daco.co.uk/custom-built-...ilt-controllers/24-custom-built-controllers-2


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Military grade engineers is what you need...
> 
> http://www.daco.co.uk/custom-built-...ilt-controllers/24-custom-built-controllers-2


They even have a location in Meatchicken!!!!!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like that Smooth Stop\Soft Stop is activated as well. Another stupid, worthless "option".
> Who would even ask for something as ridiculous as this? When I let go of the joystick, I expect the plow to stop.


I'll just point out that you can search on here for plenty of people complaining about the plow "shaking the hell" out of the truck when it comes to a stop. So, no matter how they do things, they'll never make everyone happy. But they did have the forethought to make it programmable on later controls for those people who bother to read the manual they are given with their shiny new plow.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-plow-xv2™.146131/page-7#post-1789951

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/un...eft-it-stops-pretty-hard.172285/#post-2240846

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/proplow-bangs.167649/#post-2152221

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-plow-banging-noise.164862/#post-2073039

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/proplus-angle-left-question.153085/#post-1739733


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Google is a pretty awesome tool.. the other night I taught myself how to desalinate seawater and make it potable even though I haven’t been to an Ocean since I was 5....I should have googled insomnia.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like mostly newbies that don't realize "slamming" is a good thing because it knocks the snow off their plows.

Likely the ones who complain about harsh shifts in their transmissions because they're used to cars. And have turned work trucks into glorified grocery getters.



cwren2472 said:


> for those people who bother to read the manual they are given with their shiny new plow.


I'm a redblooded, American male...why would I read an owner's manual?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Likely the ones who complain about harsh shifts in their transmissions because they're used to cars. And have turned work trucks into glorified grocery getters.

wait thats not normal lol


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Does it have to be joystick?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So when I lost my wiper linkage last week I ran our '16 with a SnowEx whatever and that stupid, idiotic joystick controller.
> 
> #1 Up and down are backasswards.
> #2 Why does a single movement give you 2 possible functions to the plow? When I push it one direction, I expect it to go in or out. Not have to remember the last function it performed and then have to hit it once or twice to make it do the opposite?
> ...


I have browsed the thread, but am replying to the OP. I think the problem you will have is finding something that doesn't cost a lot. The reason for this is the multiplex system. The engineer has to figure out the controller signals and mimic them, unless DD just gives you the info (not likely). This leads to significant NRE cost, and would probably make it prohibitively expensive for a one-off or even 10-off.

In some sense, you would be better off in bypassing the multiplex system and just running wires from the switches to the appropriate solenoids.

It will take some thought to get diodes in the right places so each switch does exactly what you want, and the harness will be bigger because it isn't multiplexed, but it is straightforward.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Does it have to be joystick?
> View attachment 190626


He stated above that he didn't want a handheld. And that specific handheld still has all the same issues he was complaining of.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have browsed the thread, but am replying to the OP. I think the problem you will have is finding something that doesn't cost a lot. The reason for this is the multiplex system. The engineer has to figure out the controller signals and mimic them, unless DD just gives you the info (not likely). This leads to significant NRE cost, and would probably make it prohibitively expensive for a one-off or even 10-off.
> 
> In some sense, you would be better off in bypassing the multiplex system and just running wires from the switches to the appropriate solenoids.
> 
> It will take some thought to get diodes in the right places so each switch does exactly what you want, and the harness will be bigger because it isn't multiplexed, but it is straightforward.


While I totally agree that it is doable, should he have an issue that requires it being brought to the dealer for service, he should be prepared for:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

There are a lot of guys on here that don't use the dealer to troubleshoot anything on their plows even when it's under warranty, one of the great things about installing or reworking the system is when tou have a problem a problem alot of the time you already are familiar with what it could be and are 85% of the way onto fixing it, Parts of course excluded. But alot of dealers don't even stock parts anymore so hold your equipment hostage while feighning delivery of parts while they diagnose or worse queue you cause they are busy.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> There are a lot of guys on here that don't use the dealer to troubleshoot anything on their plows even when it's under warranty, one of the great things about installing or reworking the system is when tou have a problem a problem alot of the time you already are familiar with what it could be and are 85% of the way onto fixing it, Parts of course excluded. But alot of dealers don't even stock parts anymore so hold your equipment hostage while feighning delivery of parts while they diagnose or worse queue you cause they are busy.


True stroy, Im still a Meyers guy, but unfortunately as of this year Meyers support is non existent in my area, which sucks becuase im like a 30 minute drive from the manufacturing plant. Go figure, anywho i still need dealer support and warrenty honors so i have to sign on with boss for my next blade, closest dealer in down. Im not married to any brand, paint it pink idc just as long as it efficiently does what i bought it for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> While I totally agree that it is doable, should he have an issue that requires it being brought to the dealer for service, he should be prepared for:
> 
> View attachment 190627


But...if it's the multiplex I have to bring it to the dealer anyways. And I'm going to guess that with multiplex there's no splicing wires back together to make it work. Maybe I'm wrong, but it's probably not quite that simple. Since even my truck tells me when it thinks a light bulb is out but it's actually just corrosion from someone probing the wires to find the right one to splice into instead of using a 5th wheel pigtail thingie.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> There are a lot of guys on here that don't use the dealer to troubleshoot anything on their plows even when it's under warranty, one of the great things about installing or reworking the system is when tou have a problem a problem alot of the time you already are familiar with what it could be and are 85% of the way onto fixing it, Parts of course excluded. But alot of dealers don't even stock parts anymore so hold your equipment hostage while feighning delivery of parts while they diagnose or worse queue you cause they are busy.


I can appreciate that. Perhaps @Mark Oomkes will weigh in whether he plans to start fabricating his own controller and new control harnesses with diodes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have browsed the thread, but am replying to the OP. I think the problem you will have is finding something that doesn't cost a lot. The reason for this is the multiplex system. The engineer has to figure out the controller signals and mimic them, unless DD just gives you the info (not likely). This leads to significant NRE cost, and would probably make it prohibitively expensive for a one-off or even 10-off.
> 
> In some sense, you would be better off in bypassing the multiplex system and just running wires from the switches to the appropriate solenoids.
> 
> It will take some thought to get diodes in the right places so each switch does exactly what you want, and the harness will be bigger because it isn't multiplexed, but it is straightforward.


Hmm, interesting idea. I figured there might be some reverse engineering cost, or wasn't sure if they could use the "brain" out of the current controller. Except the current controller is part of the problem.

DD give out the info? That's funny.

Thanks though. That might just be an option. Could buy a stockpile of Blizzard harnesses and use them. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I can appreciate that. Perhaps @Mark Oomkes will weigh in whether he plans to start fabricating his own controller and new control harnesses with diodes.


I was wondering if there might be someone at the SIMA Symposium equipment show that might make aftermarket controllers.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But...if it's the multiplex I have to bring it to the dealer anyways. And I'm going to guess that with multiplex there's no splicing wires back together to make it work. Maybe I'm wrong, but it's probably not quite that simple. Since even my truck tells me when it thinks a light bulb is out but it's actually just corrosion from someone probing the wires to find the right one to splice into instead of using a 5th wheel pigtail thingie.


Yes and no. It's not like it's impossible for the end user to work on a multiplexed system. Yes, they are more complicated and things like the plow module are sealed, non-serviceable boxes, but they don't require any sort of special "dealer only" tools to work on them.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was wondering if there might be someone at the SIMA Symposium equipment show that might make aftermarket controllers.


Send an email to Buyers. That's right up their alley.

Unfortunately, the controller with rocker switches is not something that the majority of consumers would buy. And designing/manufacturing something like that is very costly.

The handheld is looked at as the "modern" controller. Even the joysticks are frowned on by the majority of consumers. So, beyond the handheld that Stork's came up with, I seriously doubt there would be enough demand to design the old Blizzard style box that you really want. I would be curious to even know how many of those controllers Storks sells - I've never seen one in person.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Send an email to Buyers. That's right up their alley.


Nevermind...FWIW, joystick controller was just replaced under warranty.

Super HD...motor went out already, controller. One easy winter and one partial hard winter.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmm, interesting idea. I figured there might be some reverse engineering cost, or wasn't sure if they could use the "brain" out of the current controller. Except the current controller is part of the problem.
> 
> DD give out the info? That's funny.
> 
> Thanks though. That might just be an option. Could buy a stockpile of Blizzard harnesses and use them. lol


As far as I can tell, the brain basically interprets the digital commands and activates the appropriate relays. No multiplex, no brain needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> As far as I can tell, the brain basically interprets the digital commands and activates the appropriate relays. No multiplex, no brain needed.


I was referring to keeping the multiplex but using a different controller.

At least I have options.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Y


Mark Oomkes said:


> I was referring to keeping the multiplex but using a different controller.
> 
> At least I have options.


For that, you could repackage switches to different locations, but it wouldn't get away from your complaints about double tapping, etc.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Email Karrier, it would be right up their alley...they have already improved 1 Snowex controller.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Email Karrier, it would be right up their alley...they have already improved 1 Snowex controller.


Karrier...? I was thinking any of these 13yr old YouTubers could set him up nicely with a Xbox or PS4 remote...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Karrier...? I was thinking any of these 13yr old YouTubers could set him up nicely with a Xbox or PS4 remote...


But then he would need kid monkeys to run it for him.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you're going that far just have it integrated into the steering wheel with the stereo, cruise and climate control.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> If you're going that far just have it integrated into the steering wheel with the stereo, cruise and climate control.


Voice command


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> If you're going that far just have it integrated into the steering wheel with the stereo, cruise and climate control.


Well heck maybe he could run the front Blizzard and rear Ebling all from home then...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Voice command


..from home.

Edit: AJ beat me to it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well heck maybe he could run the front Blizzard and rear Ebling all from home then...


Missing the tin foil head gear


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> Does it have to be joystick?
> View attachment 190626


Mork is just being a stubborn "old head", needing something to complain about...give him a break, he's been in a low snow zone this winter. And going to the hand held control like that, from a clunky joystick with toggles, is like going from standard bobcat hand/foot controls to SJC.....once you get accustomed to it, you'd never go back.



m_ice said:


> Email Karrier, it would be right up their alley...they have already improved 1 Snowex controller.


That's debatable....my limited experiences with switching to karrier controllers for snowex spreaders was a down 
grade....I had better luck buying oem


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mork offed himself...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mork offed himself...


He was a beautiful troubled soul though...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

@scottr built a controller for his Bronco build. He could be a good resource for insight on what's involved.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Admittedly I didn't read all or any of this....

Mark, what is the issue?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Admittedly I didn't read all or any of this....
> 
> Mark, what is the issue?


Mark.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Admittedly I didn't read all or any of this....
> 
> Mark, what is the issue?


I'm old skool...and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Couple things...Cliffsnotes: 
Up and down is backasswards.
Individual wing movements are dependent upon the last input.
Joystick movement is to "close". Very easy to angle instead of retract or extend wings.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Make one like a skid joystick. Up down right left from the joystick, thumb buttons on top for the wings to move independently, and pointer and middle finger triggers to put the plow in scoop or v.

Never have to worry about looking down at the controller and anyone could learn after a few minutes of plowing.

In fact, how do I get a patent?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> In fact, how do I get a patent?


Talk to @LapeerLandscape. I'm pretty sure he's patenting his Drag pro module bracket


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Talk to @LapeerLandscape. I'm pretty sure he's patenting his Drag pro module bracket


Perhaps you could put in a good word for us to boss.

Start our intro with "this won't flop like the last time you built something for a contractor"


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a paladin v-blade here you could try out with sequencing valve one button you're good to go...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm old skool...and I'm ok with that.


Problem solved....game changer.
Not only do you get your buttons and levers, it replaces your steering wheel, and it appears you could tie this into your Interweb connection..?..and the captains wheel I thought was a nice touch, based on your past


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Sample of Joystick configurations....

https://www.danfoss.com/en-us/produ...icks-and-pedals/plus1-joysticks/#tab-overview

They do require a microcontroller, and are really designed for proportional controls.

The one on my Belos is a $3K replacement cost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hmmm


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet Suregrip controls could do what you want.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> This diagram shows how the valves switch on a DD V
> 
> BOSS does the same number of functions with 6 valves that are used in totally different combinations.
> 
> View attachment 190625


If I look at that correct, could you not just flip flop up and down wiring to change the valves. S2 and S3 that would take care of the valve portion i believe.

Since S2 only controls raise, and S3 only controls down, the plow controller would tell the module that you are requesting down, but since you have the wiring flipped, it would activate the coil for up. And vice versa for the ladder.

The only thing that I don't know about is how it closes the ground to run the motor? It looks like it is all in the module so my idea might be bust do to that. I would have to stare at the wiring diagrams for a while. Not sure if any of you guys know that off the top of your heads to save my brain a little work today.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> If I look at that correct, could you not just flip flop up and down wiring to change the valves. S2 and S3 that would take care of the valve portion i believe.
> 
> Since S2 only controls raise, and S3 only controls down, the plow controller would tell the module that you are requesting down, but since you have the wiring flipped, it would activate the coil for up. And vice versa for the ladder.
> 
> The only thing that I don't know about is how it closes the ground to run the motor? It looks like it is all in the module so my idea might be bust do to that. I would have to stare at the wiring diagrams for a while. Not sure if any of you guys know that off the top of your heads to save my brain a little work today.


I dont follow you about those two valves. If you look, many valves are used multiple times. For instance, S4 is used both to angle left (right wing out) and V (right wing in.) There is no direct wire way to compensate for something like that, so diodes would be required as Dennis said.

The motor relay, and all the valves, are a switched ground setup. That could very easily be changed though if the module was eliminated.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Talk to @LapeerLandscape. I'm pretty sure he's patenting his Drag pro module bracket


Can I patent this too. I may want to bring them a little closer together, still debating.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Wait till you see what kind of Lapeertucky invention I come up with to keep the ice off my wipers by just using a dust pan and not the kind of dust pan those easteners call thats a plow. I should stop now I'm probably starting to sound like I'm from Kazoo.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I dont follow you about those two valves. If you look, many valves are used multiple times. For instance, S4 is used both to angle left (right wing out) and V (right wing in.) There is no direct wire way to compensate for something like that, so diodes would be required as Dennis said.
> 
> The motor relay, and all the valves, are a switched ground setup. That could very easily be changed though if the module was eliminated.


The S2 is only valve used to raise and the S3 is the only one used to lower right?

I am just speaking for this loader joystick request of up pulling back and lower pushing foward


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm still partial to the boss joystick. It's compact and we'll designed. I have had mine appart and it is easy to tinker with.
From the looks of the shoebox you wouldnt need to add anything maybe a rocker switch or 2.
Your joystick rocker is up/ down /float.
Forward is scoop/ extend, back is straighten/condense and side to side is self explanatory. With the leading edge in scoop and the tailing in line with board. Seems pretty simple and cheap

https://www.bossplow.com/en/products/accessories/truck-plow-accessories/joystick-control


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm still partial to the boss joystick. It's compact and we'll designed. I have had mine appart and it is easy to tinker with.
> From the looks of the shoebox you wouldnt need to anything maybe a rocker switch or 2.
> Your joystick rocker is up/ down /float.
> Forward is scoop/ extend, back is straighten/condense and side to side is self explanatory. With the leading edge in scoop and the tailing in line with board. Seems pretty simple and cheap
> ...


That thing is the biggest POS and what he's complaining about I think... I pushed forward a couple times and it never is both blades just one or the other... Then when you drop the blade it slams down... I just have my custom cupholder one and just have it as a backup to the backup that's a backup to my real backup...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That thing is the biggest POS and what he's complaining about I think... I pushed forward a couple times and it never is both blades just one or the other... Then when you drop the blade it slams down... I just have my custom cupholder one and just have it as a backup to the backup that's a backup to my real backup...


Wait...could you please backup and explain that more clearly?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait...could you please backup and explain that more clearly?


Which part?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Both my wings go forward at once and the drop speed is your quill. But ok blame the controls not the controller behind the wheel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Which part?


Yes


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm still partial to the boss joystick. It's compact and we'll designed. I have had mine appart and it is easy to tinker with.
> From the looks of the shoebox you wouldnt need to add anything maybe a rocker switch or 2.
> Your joystick rocker is up/ down /float.
> Forward is scoop/ extend, back is straighten/condense and side to side is self explanatory. With the leading edge in scoop and the tailing in line with board. Seems pretty simple and cheap
> ...


He's already got Boss headlights, the joystick would fit right in. Next step...EXT!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> But ok blame the controls not the controller behind the wheel.


Handheld you hit the button for the wing or both to v or scoop, not hope you're in the sweet spot....

There doesn't seem to be any just lowering it in intervals like a handheld, hit the switch to lower and...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can somebody give me a narrative of what's being talked about?

I like to stay abreast of current affairs


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Can somebody give me a narrative of what's being talked about?
> 
> I like to stay abreast of current affairs


A little bit of this, and little bit of that...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Can somebody give me a narrative of what's being talked about?
> 
> I like to stay abreast of current affairs


You're on plowsite..!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Handheld you hit the button for the wing or both to v or scoop, not hope you're in the sweet spot....
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any just lowering it in intervals like a handheld, hit the switch to lower and...
> 
> View attachment 190684


Didn't you spend a week working on your western..?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Didn't you spend a week working on your western..?


Heck no, maybe 4-5 hours tops... Just threw it the corner now...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Just buy a speedwing, up down left and right


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> The S2 is only valve used to raise and the S3 is the only one used to lower right?
> 
> I am just speaking for this loader joystick request of up pulling back and lower pushing foward


Ah, I get it now. Interesting idea. For Mark's it would be S1 and S2 but yes, it looks like that would work. You are right about the motor solenoid but I'm pretty sure you could wire two Bosch relays to trigger it correctly without much work


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Ah, I get it now. Interesting idea. For Mark's it would be S1 and S2 but yes, it looks like that would work. You are right about the motor solenoid but I'm pretty sure you could wire two Bosch relays to trigger it correctly without much work
> 
> View attachment 190692


Sorry you are correct S1 and S2. My bad on that one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry you are correct S1 and S2. My bad on that one.


Actually you were right the first time too. The first diagram I posted was of a V plow just for example of the differences between DD and Boss. The later diagram was for the expandable like Mark has.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Can somebody give me a narrative of what's being talked about?
> 
> I like to stay abreast of current affairs


Someone is being a bit of a primadonna and mfrs aren't complying to "his"needs....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Someone is being a bit of a primadonna and mfrs aren't complying to "his"needs....


You say this like it's a bad thing?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

m_ice said:


> View attachment 190702


Just think of all the jagoff lights you could run of that setup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe it's as simple as this:

http://www.forceamerica.com/Products/Product-Item/ProductID/144


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it's as simple as this:
> 
> http://www.forceamerica.com/Products/Product-Item/ProductID/144


Dying to know what that costs. Have absolutely no need for it but really really want one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> Dying to know what that costs. Have absolutely no need for it but really really want one.


I'm going to do some checking based on the options presented.

That's what primadonna's do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A thought I had...if I could come up with something reasonably priced, I wouldn't be opposed to switching all my trucks to that controller so everything is the same. 

Also, could be cool if the Ebling could be integrated in it as well.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Also, could be cool if the Ebling could be integrated in it as well.


For the right amount of money, anything is possible...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> if I could come up with something reasonably priced,





Philbilly2 said:


> For the right amount of money, anything is possible...


"something reasonably priced" and "For the right amount of money" are mutually exclusive


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

cwren2472 said:


> "something reasonably priced" and "For the right amount of money" are mutually exclusive


No, they are not.

That is where deals are made and how you make your living.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A thought I had...if I could come up with something reasonably priced, I wouldn't be opposed to switching all my trucks to that controller so everything is the same.
> 
> Also, could be cool if the Ebling could be integrated in it as well.


File foto...


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

The new controllers are terrible. Pulling on cords that are coiled up. Dropping them. Extend/retract buttons screwed up. And YES the up down is screwed up the most. And whoever said no one wants the shoebox hasn’t ran one.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cooter24 said:


> The new controllers are terrible. Pulling on cords that are coiled up. Dropping them. Extend/retract buttons screwed up. And YES the up down is screwed up the most. And whoever said no one wants the shoebox hasn't ran one.


 Yeah like me , i have added extra switches to my shoe box controller, with one switch i can double bucket the wings, swing from side to side while bucketing one wing and pulling the other in, possibilities are what ever you want


----------

